
OpenZFS 2.0.0-Rc1 - ivzhh
https://github.com/openzfs/zfs/releases/tag/zfs-2.0.0-rc1
======
ivzhh
Reddit discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/zfs/comments/igmjfh/openzfs20_rc1_r...](https://www.reddit.com/r/zfs/comments/igmjfh/openzfs20_rc1_released)

